# Positive Coggins Test



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

A negative Coggins test only says that the horse was negative when the needle was inserted. It could have been infected 2 seconds later. So, even if you saw the neg. papers on all the other horses it's not saying much.


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes, but the peace of mind would be nice. The trainer was given two horses recently and I have no idea their health. I'm sure it's fine, and there isn't much to do in the way of prevention since the disease is transported by mosquitos of all creatures! Plus, there have not been any new cases in my area for several years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

im am reading lots of laws being broken here, although states vary, a couple basic rundowns. 
Your horse was most likely illegally transported if you put it on a public road, It definitely would be in NC, also in VA it is a misdemeanor to allow 2 horses from 2 different owners to come in contact without each having a negative coggins. If that trainer is bringing in untested horses could be some serious liability issues. Yes the test only shows that sample is negative, but an annual test has nearly wiped out the disease.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> im am reading lots of laws being broken here, although states vary, a couple basic rundowns.
> Your horse was most likely illegally transported if you put it on a public road, It definitely would be in NC, also in VA it is a misdemeanor to allow 2 horses from 2 different owners to come in contact without each having a negative coggins. If that trainer is bringing in untested horses could be some serious liability issues. Yes the test only shows that sample is negative, but an annual test has nearly wiped out the disease.


Around here, the only time I've ever heard of anyone testing for Coggins is when horses cross state lines, and even then the test is good for 6 months. Since we're moving, I had to have it done, and it's nice to know that I don't have to worry about it as long as I move before May, though I'm really not sure how safe that really is.


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> im am reading lots of laws being broken here, although states vary, a couple basic rundowns.
> Your horse was most likely illegally transported if you put it on a public road, It definitely would be in NC, also in VA it is a misdemeanor to allow 2 horses from 2 different owners to come in contact without each having a negative coggins. If that trainer is bringing in untested horses could be some serious liability issues. Yes the test only shows that sample is negative, but an annual test has nearly wiped out the disease.


Lol We're ******** here in the south. And i live in a reallllllly small town. I don't care about the petty laws we broke to bring my gelding home. The laws were the least of my worries. Actually never even crossed my mind in the decision making as they weren't a factor. I was most concerned with getting him home in one piece. And everything panned out fine.  also, I never said the trainer had untested horses. I said I never asked her for the proof.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

jillybean19 said:


> Around here, the only time I've ever heard of anyone testing for Coggins is when horses cross state lines, and even then the test is good for 6 months. Since we're moving, I had to have it done, and it's nice to know that I don't have to worry about it as long as I move before May, though I'm really not sure how safe that really is.


Yeah when crossing state lines you'll have to stop at all the agricultural stations and show proof of a negative coggins and a health certificate. I keep a current coggins on my horse because the vet comes to our house every six months, so once a year he will pull one and it's good for a year, but he gets vaccines every six months. And I worm him monthly instead of waiting for the vet to do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

being a ******* or from a small town doesnt justify criminal behavior. Guess you only cared about getting YOUR horse home. I find it pretty hypocritical to not really care about getting your purchased horse tested before moving him, yet are now concerned with horses at a training facility.


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol it's not criminal behavior here Dolly DoGooder. And why are you on my post judging me? What are you, the Lorax for the law? Lmfao we drove an untagged, unregistered trailer too! Also had an untagged and untitled farm truck pulling it. And to top it off, we went 5 mph over the speed limit all the way home. While drinking moonshine and shooting our double barrel shotguns out the window screaming Yeehaw. More than half of that is true. 
I'm concerned because I feel like it should have crossed my mind sooner, whats the point in giving the trainer my paperwork and not asking to see the ones on hers? Especially after reading that woman's heart felt story. When you hear about these things you start to wonder "what if". The same goes for my children, that incident in CT, I was worried to death about my child's life at a public school thousands of miles from that place. "What if"? In both situations, I wouldn't be able to bare it. 
I didn't test him before I transported him home because he was in such bad shape I wasn't even waiting the 24 hours for a rushed coggins. I was getting him the f*** outta Dodge. The girl I bought him from only owned him a short time, she managed to provide him a worse living situation than where she got him from. And he was feral. So... I think you're a fool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with Joe. Regardless 'mostly' of the living situation, the horse could have lived through a clean coggins test.
The law is law for a reason. EIA has no vaccine, is incurable and has no treatment. It is absolutely deadly to the horse and all his pasture mates and just awful for any owner not to take the disease seriously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

A lot of people who don't know/care don't get a coggins done around my area. They don't take the horses anywhere, or again, they just don't care and think that it's okay. I just have one pulled when I do spring vaccinations as a regular thing. Then again, the ones that don't pull coggins probably don't bother vaccinating either...


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Dangerous...
Like a person not testing for HIV in a way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Elizabethan87 said:


> Lol it's not criminal behavior here Dolly DoGooder. And why are you on my post judging me? What are you, the Lorax for the law? Lmfao we drove an untagged, unregistered trailer too! Also had an untagged and untitled farm truck pulling it. And to top it off, we went 5 mph over the speed limit all the way home. While drinking moonshine and shooting our double barrel shotguns out the window screaming Yeehaw. More than half of that is true.
> I'm concerned because I feel like it should have crossed my mind sooner, whats the point in giving the trainer my paperwork and not asking to see the ones on hers? Especially after reading that woman's heart felt story. When you hear about these things you start to wonder "what if". The same goes for my children, that incident in CT, I was worried to death about my child's life at a public school thousands of miles from that place. "What if"? In both situations, I wouldn't be able to bare it.
> I didn't test him before I transported him home because he was in such bad shape I wasn't even waiting the 24 hours for a rushed coggins. I was getting him the f*** outta Dodge. The girl I bought him from only owned him a short time, she managed to provide him a worse living situation than where she got him from. And he was feral. So... I think you're a fool.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Let me get this straight. You bought a horse in a bad circumstance, who had recently come from who knows where, from someone who had his a "short period of time". And horse is feral. This throws up so many red flags to me that I would not have brought this horse anywhere until I had arranged for a safe quarantine. It sounds quite possible this horse came from an auction, in which case, coggins is only ONE issue you should be worried about. I don't care how big the town is where you live, how much of a "*******" (your term now mine) you are-that has nothing to do with your lack of common sense, or your attitude. And now, you have taken this horse to a trainer, who I am going to assume you trust, since they have your little pookie to train......and you are even thinking of questioning the EIA status of the rest of the horses there? Do you ask for vaccination proof of all of your kids classmates? Or do you have some level of trust that if the schools are making you get your kid vaccinated they do the same for the rest of the kids (sort of like your trainer probably asked for the same health info on all the other horses there? Get my drift? And you are actually calling another member a fool when you are called out? Wow.:shock: Pot-meet kettle.:wink:

Also, yes, Coggins testing is the law, and it has all but eliminated the disease. However, it truly does test one moment in time, sort of like HIV testing. Shoot a contaminated mosquito could be biting the horses butt while the blood was being drawn for all we know.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow....just, wow........the absolute hypocrisy of your attitude is what I can't get over.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hmmm, this post gets me thinking. Like I said, the word "Coggins" around here only comes up when crossing state lines. Of course, just to be safe, people who run big training facilities make sure the horses coming in don't have anything weird, but....

I've purchased and sold horses and we never had coggins tests.
I've moved to different boarding situations and they just had to be "current on vaccinations and worming", but no coggins test.
I've got to multiple shows and events and coggins was never mentioned.

Of course, I have always bought horses that were very healthy and came from situations with minimal risk. And I keep a conversation going with my vet at all times with lots of questions. If I were buying a horse from a questionable situation in questionable health, I would definitely have any tests done that I could.

I've never heard of any other laws around here regarding Coggins except the one about crossing state lines. I wonder if that's because there is no law or because it's one of those laws that's on the books, but no one follows or enforces it? I know Idaho can be lax on some other things - for instance it's super simple to get a brand inspection and horses don't have to be branded like I've heard they do in some other states. (A friend of mine had no proof of ownership except said she's a grade mare, my fiancé has owned her her whole life, and he says she's mine now - and with that, they gave her the brand inspection in her name!) 

Could someone tell me about the coggins laws your state has (are there any federal ones?) and if you can enlighten me on what Idaho says (and Oregon, for that matter, too since I'm moving there and should probably know).


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't know about other states but where I live, in order to transport a horse any amount of distance you must have a brand inspection and negative coggins (and carry the paperwork with you).

My gelding didn't have a current Coggins when I bought him, so I bought him contingent on a negative Coggins and the seller obtaining a Brand Inspection. Vet pulled the Coggins during his PPE, BI was done the next day. Vet faxed me his Coggins and I went and brought him home.

Way too many dishonest people out there, so I don't trust a seller about anything. Get a PPE done and a Coggins pulled at the same time. A Coggins is all of about $12 and I then know the horse was not infected between when the last one was done and my purchasing the horse.


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

Jillybean~ I found this for Oregon:
Oh, and Welcome to Oregon! I'm in Eastern.
*Equidae includes horses, asses, donkeys, mules, and zebras.* *Basic requirements are:* 



 Certificate of Veterinary Inspection (CVI) issued less than 30 days prior to entry
 

 Import permit issued by this office. For a permit, the veterinarian or clinic staff calls 503-986-4679.
 

 Negative test for Equine Infectious Anemia less than 6 months prior to entry. Tests with "pending" results are not acceptable. (Oregon will accept either the ELISA test or the AGID test (sometimes called a "Coggins test")
 
*Exceptions* - The following are exempt from the EIA test requirement: 

1. Nursing foals under 6 months of age, traveling with negative tested dam 
*And* 
2. All Washington-resident horses


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

:happydance:

I have a coggins story to tell. 

Years ago when the Coggins Test first came out (this was in the early 1970's) and was not widely used, my employer tested her mare. This mare was a really good black QH. The mare tested positive (and she was pregnant to My Bay Bailey). 

She had her foal (Bailey Bay Sou) who was simply one of the best horses I have ever had the pleasure of handling (conformation AND training). The foal also tested Coggins Positive while she was nursing.. but 6 months after weaning she was NEGATIVE. She tested Negative the rest of her long life.

The mare, her dam, continued to test Positive. The owner of the Stallion would not breed his stud to her again after she did test positive and the mare ended up in a pasture with two other horses that were retired from hunter/jumper competition. 

She lived well into her twenties with her two pasture mates. She always tested Coggins Positive.. and was not sick a day in her life. Her pasture mates tested Negative for the remainder of their lives as well. All three horses were put down and buried on that farm and all from the infirmities of Old Age. These horses were together for no less than 10 years with one being coggins positive and the other two coggins negative. 

Yes. It is NOW the law to test before moving a horse and some states have stricter laws than others. Should you test a horse before buying OR shipping? Yes. Absolutely. Should you buy a Positive horse? IMO, no. TEST before BUYING. The OP should have tested this gelding b4 buying him (but that ship has sailed so no point in getting whipped up over it). 

Should a horse be automatically put down for a positive test? Honestly? I can say I do not know.. probably yes if the horse is symptomatic or has shown the typical symptomatic cycles of the disease. Laws can require the horse be put down. 

Would I expect every horse at a training facility to have coggins test on site? Yes. I would test my horse and ask politely about the others. 

You do need to follow the law.. but I have yet to have anyone in this fight explain to me the scientific situation of Bailey Bay Sou's dam who tested positive, apparently did not transmit the disease and who's foal was positive while she had Mom's antibodies on board but who reverted to negative when those antibodies were cleared from her system.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

NY statute:
95-c. Examination of horses for equine infectious anemia 
1. The commissioner or his authorized agent may cause to be administered to any horse within the state any test he finds appropriate for ascertaining the presence or absence of equine infectious anemia, also known as "swamp fever." Upon order of the commissioner or his authorized agent, the owner, custodian or harborer of any horse shall confine, present, control and restrain such animal or animals for the examinations, tests and identification procedures the commissioner deems necessary and if exposure to equine infectious anemia is apparent, the commissioner shall order confinement for a period up to sixty days or until a negative test can be obtained. During the period of such test, and until the commissioner or his agent shall otherwise direct, the owner, custodian or harborer of any animal being tested shall keep such animal in segregation or confinement as the commissioner's agent shall direct, and no person shall remove a horse under test from the premises where the test is being conducted, nor remove from the horse, or alter or deface any temporary identification marks or devices affixed for the purpose of the test, except with the written consent of the commissioner's authorized agent.

2. (a) Any horse found by the commissioner after testing to be infected with equine infectious anemia may be freeze branded in a manner prescribed by the commissioner. Upon notification of the results of such test, the owner, custodian or harborer of any animal found by the commissioner to be infected with equine infectious anemia shall confine, present and restrain such animal for freeze branding by any duly authorized agent of the commissioner at such time as he may direct.
(b) Notwithstanding any other provisions of law, the owner, harborer or custodian of any horse freeze branded pursuant to this section shall not be indemnified for any loss in value of such animal.
(c) The term "horse" as used throughout this section shall apply to the entire family of equidae. The commissioner may by regulation exclude from the provisions of this section horses within defined age categories.

3. No person shall import or bring into the state any horse unless such horse has been tested for equine infectious anemia and reacted negatively within a period prior to entry, and in a manner, prescribed by the commissioner in regulations.

4. No person shall transport on any public highway within this state any horse unless such horse has been tested for equine infectious anemia and reacted negatively within a period prior to such transportation, and in a manner, prescribed by the commissioner in regulations.

5. No person shall sell, exchange, barter or give away any horse unless such horse has been tested for equine infectious anemia and reacted negatively within a period prior to such transfer of ownership, and in a manner, prescribed by the commissioner in regulations.

6. Subdivisions three, four and five of this section shall not apply to horses which are imported, sold, exchanged, bartered, given away or transported under permit from the commissioner or his authorized agent for immediate slaughter, research or such other purposes as the commissioner finds are consistent with the control and eradication of equine infectious anemia, as prescribed by the commissioner in regulations.

VA code: (I did not see anything about transporting in theirs)

All horses assembled at a show, fair, race meet, or other such function, or participating in any activity on properties where horses belonging to different owners may come into contact with each other in Virginia, must be accompanied by a report of an official negative test for equine infectious anemia. The test shall be conducted by an approved laboratory on a sample taken by an accredited veterinarian or a State-Federal Regulatory Veterinarian within 365 days prior to such event or activity. The person in charge will ensure that a copy of the official negative test results accompanies each horse in the event or activity, and shall make such reports available for inspection by a representative of the State Veterinarian upon request. The person in charge shall exclude any horse which is not accompanied by a negative test report.

I know in NY, VA and MD any shows I have ever been to it is required. And when we had a hunter pace at our farm-also required-by the insurance carrier. (as well as for clinics, etc)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

In Virginia, the law states that you are to have a current, negative Coggins for every horse you take off the property, whether you're going 20 miles or across state lines. Every gathering, whether it's a trail ride, hunter pace, or show, requires proof of a negative Coggins. Maryland is the same way. I've lived and ridden in both states, so know the laws concerning negative Coggins for public venues. Even if it's a private ride, if it's on state property, you may be required to produce proof of negative Coggins or you can/will be reported.

I have 3 horses and 2 of them get Coggins pulled once a year. The oldster never leaves the property, so if the 2 younger horses test negative then I'm pretty secure in thinking the old guy is negative as well.

I do find it rather hypocritical that the OP didn't bother with any of that, but expects proof from the trainer that all the other animals at the facility have one on file.

As far as being '*******', that doesn't excuse anyone from what's required by law for the good of the majority. My old horse trailer sported a Farm Use tag the whole time I had it, but I never tried to take it across state lines or very far within the state. My current trailer is titled and tagged properly, as is my truck.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

When I was little (like 5-6 yo) My dad used to take me with him to deliver medical equipement. There was this one older gentlemen (in his early 90's) that I loved to go see. He lived about 10 miles down a dirt road with nobody else in sight. He used to have a big beautiful black stud that was just as gentle as he could be but the horse stayed in a apple orchard. I remember here the guy telling my dad that the stud tested positive in the mid-70's when the horse was around 13 years old and that he had moved back on this piece of property with his horse and stayed because he was requested to put him down. In 1996 The old man I believe was 95 yo when he passed away and they said two days after he passed the horse laid down in the back of orchard and passed away at 31 yo.


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

I do find it rather hypocritical that the OP didn't bother with any of that, but expects proof from the trainer that all the other animals at the facility have one on file.
[/QUOTE]

Can we just learn from this thread instead calling each other out? This is a great opportunity to learn from EVERYBODY.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Catpeedontherug said:


> Jillybean~ I found this for Oregon:
> Oh, and Welcome to Oregon! I'm in Eastern.
> *Equidae includes horses, asses, donkeys, mules, and zebras.* *Basic requirements are:*
> 
> ...


Yep, have all those done and ready to go! Except I was supposed to move them this month, so i'll have to get a new health cert. My vet is wonderful and put together my "moving packet" with everything I'll need so I just keep that safe until we're ready to go!

That's cool about Washington horses. I wonder if it goes the other way as well? I'll be in the Hermiston area, so I imagine we'll cross that border a few times. What about any other laws regarding purchasing, sending to a trainer, moving within state, etc? It seems from the other posts that other states have more laws...

What part of Eastern Oregon are you in?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Catpeedontherug said:


> Can we just learn from this thread instead calling each other out? This is a great opportunity to learn from EVERYBODY.


Who made _you_ the Sunshine & Rainbows Police? It IS hypocritical of the OP to not do it herself, but expect it from everyone else. Your tut-tutting and shaking your finger is neither appreciated nor warranted.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Catpeedontherug said:


> Can we just learn from this thread instead calling each other out? This is a great opportunity to learn from EVERYBODY.


I agree completely!

Honestly, I did not find the the OP hypocritical at ALL. Did anybody accusing her go back and read what she asked before judging?



> I sent my horse to a trainer recently, and furnished a negative coggins beforehand. Only today did it dawn on me, how irresponsible it was that I did not ask to see a current coggins on each of the horses at their location. Then I wondered, what really happens when a horse does get the disease?


She's not demanding to see a coggins of the other horses on the property - When she was required to show one when she took the horse to the trainer, it occurred to her that she should have asked for a coggins before purchasing the horse and admits that that was irresponsible.

I see no hypocrisy in that at all - just being open to learn and saying shame on me, then asking a question. Personally, I'm very grateful that she brought this up, because, as my prior posts state, I've never given coggins a second thought other than that it's required so I can move.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

(At least, that's how I read it... If you are asking to see a current coggins of each of the horses at the trainer's location, then yes, that is a bit excessive and hypocritical)


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

Coggins tests are only required when transporting, and if you get pulled over and don't have paperwork, it's not a criminal offense here. They don't even ask for it. The only time you HAVE to show proof is when you cross state line, and you also have to have a health certificate. Same with any animal, I breed shetland sheepdogs, and the law requires me to have a health certificate for every pup I sell. EIA use to be a big deal many years ago when farming and agriculture was a larger part of the economy, horses were working animals. But it is almost completely wiped out, and you'll probably never come across an EIA positive horse in your life. And an EIA positive horse can live out its entire life, into it's 30's. I didn't even know much about it until my vet explained it, so in all honesty it wasn't a major concern. I bought him from a girl, no idea how but he had HUGE gashes all over him that were untreated and still bleeding, some scabbed and leaking fluid, and a bunch of giant holes. Because I live in a small town, people knew the horse, and told me a little about his owner history, he was brought from south FL to be a carriage horse and they couldn't tame him. Within a week of him being at my house he was easy to catch, bathe, brush, poke my fingers in his ears, and would jump right in the trailer. Within 6 months I was riding him bareback with a halter and lead rope, and so was my 5 y/o daughter. He has turned out to be the best horse I have ever owned in my life, and he's a 4 y/o! I found the trainer online and she had great reviews, she trains cutting horses. She came and picked him up, she's keeping him 2 months. I'm a very trusting person, I waited 2 weeks before I started howling up to check on him (texting her the whole time though for progress updates), and when I got there she put him in the round pen to warm him up and he went nuts and started bucking like crazy when she asked him to canter. Went on for 5 minutes straight!!!! I instantly got a bad vibe about her, she swore he never did that but my gut was telling me to get him outta there. I gave her the benefit of the doubt, he may have only been doing that because I was there and he wanted to play soccer. He had his eyes on me the whole time. At home, I'll grab the jolly ball or a soccer ball and chase him around, he runs and I throw the ball toward him and he will buck and kick it every time. He LOVES this game. Because he's so young, he's real playful, and every time I go in his pen to muck his stall he will pick the jolly ball up and swing it at me and start nudging me. So pretty much I have to stop what I'm doing and play. I've nevvvver owned another horse with as mic character as he's got, he's my Old Yeller!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Elana said:


> :happydance:
> 
> I have a coggins story to tell.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. If that happened now that mare would have been killed. They 'say' that all positives are carriers but then they admit they aren't really sure as many cases like yours stated have popped up. It seems to me they are killing off the horses with the great immune systems that can easily fight off the disease.

Wisconsin doesn't require a Coggins test to move around within the state. Events require them but State owned land does not. We don't have to test.

'All barns were painted red because everyone painted their barns red so red paint was cheaper so everyone painted their barns red.'


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I just wish there was some science on this... because without science, my story is merely an anecdotal tale.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

This is a really good topic!


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> When I was little (like 5-6 yo) My dad used to take me with him to deliver medical equipement. There was this one older gentlemen (in his early 90's) that I loved to go see. He lived about 10 miles down a dirt road with nobody else in sight. He used to have a big beautiful black stud that was just as gentle as he could be but the horse stayed in a apple orchard. I remember here the guy telling my dad that the stud tested positive in the mid-70's when the horse was around 13 years old and that he had moved back on this piece of property with his horse and stayed because he was requested to put him down. In 1996 The old man I believe was 95 yo when he passed away and they said two days after he passed the horse laid down in the back of orchard and passed away at 31 yo.


That is a touching story! It's amazing the bonds we form with our horses, and how their characters reflect our personality, and their lives reflect ours. I had a white stallion before I owned Blue, all the guys at my husbands junk yard (even my husband who fed him half the time!) would jump on him and try to ride, he would turn into a rodeo horse and buck them off. He loved it, they loved it! He was feeding off their excited energy. Then little old me would jump on him and he would walk around calmly and trot in circles around them. I was the ONLY person that could ever ride him. He lived to be 12 years old, when someone came over and didn't close the gate he took off up the road to the mares and a woman in a van hit him and broke his leg. He had to be euthanized. I gave birth to my oldest daughter 2 days later, she was 4 weeks early.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

Red Cedar Farm said:


> This is a really good topic!


It is a good topic! It's something that every horse owner has in common. Did anyone read the link I posted??? The link was the main reason I asked this question.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Who made _you_ the Sunshine & Rainbows Police? It IS hypocritical of the OP to not do it herself, but expect it from everyone else. Your tut-tutting and shaking your finger is neither appreciated nor warranted.


I appreciate her reply. It's truthful. It is warranted because this is a public forum. If you don't like what you read here you are welcome to not come back. K-bye!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I knew a woman who ran a boarding stable whose beloved mare, Shiloh, tested positive for Coggins when the vet came out to give the mare, and her filly their shots. Every horse in the barn was immediately tested, and the mare was destroyed, which nearly destroyed her owner also. Fortunately, none of the other horses, including the filly, tested positive. People from the state came out every month for a year or so afterward to do spot checks to be sure the mare was not still around. Here in Maine you need a Coggins to cross state lines, but not, I believe, for anything else. However, I would not board my horse at a stable who did not first ask me to produce a valid negative Coggins test. I know the test is not definative and a horse can test positive a right after testing negative; alas.


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

Captain Evil said:


> I knew a woman who ran a boarding stable whose beloved mare, Shiloh, tested positive for Coggins when the vet came out to give the mare, and her filly their shots. Every horse in the barn was immediately tested, and the mare was destroyed, which nearly destroyed her owner also. Fortunately, none of the other horses, including the filly, tested positive. People from the state came out every month for a year or so afterward to do spot checks to be sure the mare was not still around. Here in Maine you need a Coggins to cross state lines, but not, I believe, for anything else. However, I would not board my horse at a stable who did not first ask me to produce a valid negative Coggins test. I know the test is not definative and a horse can test positive a right after testing negative; alas.


 I can't imagine how awful that was for her, and then having to turn around and notify all the owners that board with her. She probably lost a lot of business and her reputation.  it's very unfortunate. Blue going to a trainer is the first time he's ever been boarded. He lives on my property, occasionally the kids let him in the house... :O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

jillybean19 said:


> Yep, have all those done and ready to go! Except I was supposed to move them this month, so i'll have to get a new health cert. My vet is wonderful and put together my "moving packet" with everything I'll need so I just keep that safe until we're ready to go!
> 
> That's cool about Washington horses. I wonder if it goes the other way as well? I'll be in the Hermiston area, so I imagine we'll cross that border a few times. What about any other laws regarding purchasing, sending to a trainer, moving within state, etc? It seems from the other posts that other states have more laws...
> 
> What part of Eastern Oregon are you in?


Ok, I am in Western Oregon and am feeling left out, lol. When you all want to do a beach ride let me know, lol.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

^^Your horse won't test positive for Coggins, they can have a positive coggins, which means they have the disease Equine Infectious Anemia. ;-)

And I believe that both Illinois and Wisconsin have the same or similar laws, in that if you transport a horse anywhere (even down the road) you have to have a current negative coggins. 

If you are crossing state lines, you are to also have a health certificate, however, as close to the boarder as I am, I know a lot of people who jump back and forth from WI to IL all the time and don't bother having a health cert. since they are only good for 10 days. 

I do not want to be the person who gets stopped without a Coggins!! Your truck, trailer and horses will be impounded on top of the fines. Not good! While I have not actually heard of anyone being stopped with their horses and trailer, I don't want to be the one that does, so I get a coggins even if I only trailer three or four times a year.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

jillybean19 said:


> I'll be in the Hermiston area, so I imagine we'll cross that border a few times. What about any other laws regarding purchasing, sending to a trainer, moving within state, etc? It seems from the other posts that other states have more laws...


For short trips across the border you should be fine without any special paperwork: 

"Washington, Oregon and Idaho allow horses to travel across each other’s borders without documents if owners are personally transporting their horse(s) on round-trip visits of not more than four days for purposes other than breeding." (Whole article)

My understanding is that positive Coggins tests are pretty rare in the Pacific NW so stricter rules haven't been enacted.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> For short trips across the border you should be fine without any special paperwork:
> 
> "Washington, Oregon and Idaho allow horses to travel across each other’s borders without documents if owners are personally transporting their horse(s) on round-trip visits of not more than four days for purposes other than breeding." (Whole article)
> 
> My understanding is that positive Coggins tests are pretty rare in the Pacific NW so stricter rules haven't been enacted.


Well that was nice! Lol I was shocked at all the posts identifying things I do all the time without coggins as illegal. I've never heard of such strict laws! Does that mean there are more horses that test positive for coggins other places?


----------



## WorshipWarrior83 (Dec 31, 2012)

I know the laws around here in TX are pretty strict. You cannot keep a horse within so many miles of the nearest horse without a neg coggins. I can actually go down the road and make my neighbor show his neg coggins or call the police and have his horses removed until the test is peformed.

My trainer runs a boarding facility as well as teaching lessons so every horse that comes on our property must have neg coggins and she keeps hers every 6 months on every horse.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

jillybean19 said:


> (At least, that's how I read it... If you are asking to see a current coggins of each of the horses at the trainer's location, then yes, that is a bit excessive and hypocritical)


Jillybean-that was EXACTLY what the OP was saying and why some of us said it was hypocritical and excessive, which one of our more experienced members was called out for by someone with a few posts. 

OP-you just keep changing your story. Make up your mind. Now folks knew the story of this horse so it was OK? I certainly am not following the logic here. AT ALL, and some of that is because it seems some of you have a reading comprehension issue, plus some of you know nothing about something that is really pretty basic to owning a horse anywhere I am aware of in the continental US at the very least, and has been for many years. 

Honestly, I am amazed at the thorough lack of knowledge. I cannot remember a time when it was not a consideration. Sure there are no longer many cases, and yes, they can be exposed as soon as the blood is drawn, but these laws have helped, and the fact remains, they are the law! Remember, we pretty much eradicated smallpox and polio (those are in humans for those of you in the science 101 class) too, until folks stopped vaccinating and paying attention. It is really not much to ask. 

Yes, many if us take our horses places to ride with friends, etc without taking our Coggins. Technically, should you be stopped it IS illegal. Does that mean you will be cited? Maybe, maybe not. However, this is why I keep a folder in my truck with my current coggins as well as rabies certs for my dogs. Not tough to do, for sure. 

I am glad you all are learning, but the OP needs to get her story straight, and yes, it was hypocritical of her to even think of asking for certs for all the other horses at the trainers. I am also confused-is the horse still at the trainers you said they were or did you bring the horse home after this latest adventure? (because you apparently now question the ability of the trainer?)

I am beginning to doubt the whole story of this horse in the first place, but I am glad some of you are learning something you all should have been aware of long ago. My what a web we weave...........:wink:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Does anyone have a link to the regulations for in-state travel for each state? I keep my Coggins in the truck but know plenty of people that don't travel with theirs.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I just googled "EIA statute __" Fill the blank with the state. Google is your friend. That was how I pulled up the ones I posted.

I don't get why folks leave home without it.......When I get it done I just make a copy and leave it in your trailer, vehicle, in your stuff you always take when you take your horse.....whatever you ALWAYS take when your horse goes somewhere. That way I never have to think about it when I am getting all the stuff together to go. Just one less thing to think about.


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

No I haven't brought Blue home from the trainers since the bucking incident. She has sent me many videos of him doing exactly what I sent him there for, so I truly believe that he was acting out because I was there and he wanted to play. It was very upsetting at the time, but after putting much thought into it I realized that he hasn't been able to play ball in a while and that's something we always do.
I'm not being a hypocrite at all, and idgaf if that's what you think, you're entitled to your opinion. When I visited the trainers, it's not what y'all are thinking... It's not some ritzy a** facility with boarded horses and arenas and pastures. LOL It's a few pens in the back yard of her trailer/mobile home and she has a bunch of other horses that are her own. A few of them were dropped off with her temporarily/recently and then never came back for them, they became hers by means of abandonment. So... When I was told this it made me nervous!!!! But it's whatever. If he gets it he gets it and if he doesn't he doesn't. He most likely won't. Very common for a horse with EIA to live amongst others and never transmit the disease. 
Usually the cynically tryrantal people are English riders who board their horses at high falutin "facilities" and act like barn witches but then they don't bother to scrub the horses water barrel and there's green algae growing in the bottom! XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Elizabethan87 said:


> No I haven't brought Blue home from the trainers since the bucking incident. She has sent me many videos of him doing exactly what I sent him there for, so I truly believe that he was acting out because I was there and he wanted to play. It was very upsetting at the time, but after putting much thought into it I realized that he hasn't been able to play ball in a while and that's something we always do.
> I'm not being a hypocrite at all, and idgaf if that's what you think, you're entitled to your opinion. When I visited the trainers, it's not what y'all are thinking... It's not some ritzy a** facility with boarded horses and arenas and pastures. LOL It's a few pens in the back yard of her trailer/mobile home and she has a bunch of other horses that are her own. A few of them were dropped off with her temporarily/recently and then never came back for them, they became hers by means of abandonment. So... When I was told this it made me nervous!!!! But it's whatever. If he gets it he gets it and if he doesn't he doesn't. He most likely won't. Very common for a horse with EIA to live amongst others and never transmit the disease.
> Usually the cynically tryrantal people are English riders who board their horses at high falutin "facilities" and act like barn witches but then they don't bother to scrub the horses water barrel and there's green algae growing in the bottom! XD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


First, if you are referring to me-no, I am not an english rider. Yes, I can be a witch, but usually because I am frustrated by not being able to "fix stupid".

**Head-Desk**


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

There should be a report on the USDA site for which states have the disease and the number of cases. For some reason, my system is not letting me read it.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

You mean this? Really interesting. 
USDA - APHIS - Animal Health Monitoring & Surveillance - West Nile Virus Surveillance
**Not sure why the link says west nile-the map is clearly EIA

on another page, it gives the regs for all horses as of 2007.

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/vs/nahss/equine/eia/eia_umr_jan_10_2007.pdf


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

frank .. yes thats it. Dont know why my system is not letting me open it .
I read it a while back , and found it interesting.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Delfina said:


> Way too many dishonest people out there, so I don't trust a seller about anything. Get a PPE done and a Coggins pulled at the same time. A Coggins is all of about $12 and I then know the horse was not infected between when the last one was done and my purchasing the horse.


$12 and you had it the next day??? Wow. Jealous. The test is $80 here with two weeks to have the results.

The only time you need to have a coggins test here is to take your horse to shows/clinics/events where other horses are present (required by the horseman's association) or to ride at the indoor arena. The test is valid for one year - so silly when you consider that people only really test horses that they re going to show, and horses can be sold/bought/transported without the test. For example, I test my mare each year.. then put her back in the field with 25 other untested horses.

I guess the testing works because I don't know anyone who has ever had a horse come up positive, but I feel that it should be all or nothing - so, every horse should be tested in order to be sold, transported, etc. 

The argument in this post makes me giggle 

Just had to chime in!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> You mean this? Really interesting.
> USDA - APHIS - Animal Health Monitoring & Surveillance - West Nile Virus Surveillance
> **Not sure why the link says west nile-the map is clearly EIA
> 
> ...


All you have to do is pull up that aphis page, and follow the maps. 

*2001 --- 534 positives *


*2011 --- 82 positives *

Do I believe in requiring a coggins? You bet I do.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

grayshell38 said:


> ^^Your horse won't test positive for Coggins, they can have a positive coggins, which means they have the disease Equine Infectious Anemia. ;-)


Too true, too true. But typing out Equine Infectious Anemia on an iPad is exhausting, and it's really hard to spell!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

There was a Coggins positive horse at the therapeutic riding centre I work/volunteer at who lived with the rest of the horses (about 10 or so) until he passed away. That was quite a few years ago. The horses were all Coggins tested last spring and all had negative results. That's the only instance on a Coggins positive horse that I've encountered here, as most people are pretty stringent about having the testing done on a regular basis. We don't have any laws surrounding the testing, however it is mandatory for shows.

I don't know much about EIA, except for the part that horses should be tested, and that a horse coming up positive is bad news. Research time!


----------

